# Reparatur: Gewinde der Trinkflaschenhalterung



## robertmk (20. August 2008)

Erst mal Hallo,

habe seit letzten Jahr ein Grand Canyon und lese ab und zu hier im Forum mit. Aber jetzt brauche ich mal Eure Hilfe! Ich habe festgestellt, dass eine Schraube der Trinkflaschenhalterung schräg saß! Beim rausschrauben hat sich dass ganze Gewinde mit diesem Ring mit gedreht. Habe den Ring mit Kleber fixiert und dann konnte ich Schraube rausdrehen. Kleber hat sich natürlich wieder gelöst. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich die Schraube nicht mehr reinbekomme. Die Schraube ist ok, aber sie lässt sich nur noch schräg einschrauben! Gewinde kaputt?

Ich war heute bei Alpha-Bikes hier in München und habe mal gefragt. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es genietet ist und man das alte Gewinde ausbohren muss und dann ein neues nieten muss. Als ich fragte, ob sie auch Canyon bikes reparieren, wurde er etwas zurück haltender  Er meinte dann, dass wäre kein Problem, aber im Moment haben sie genug mit IHREN eigenen Kunden (ich bin anscheinend nicht deren Kunde) zu tun. Ich sollte im Winter kommen!

Nun meine Frage, wo kann ich das machen lassen? Oder gibt es hier im Forum jemanden, der mir das machen kann? Ich würde natürlich auch für die Unkosten aufkommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Gruß Robert

P.S. anbei ein Bild von dem Gewinde/Ring


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2008)

hi
du solltest  hier mal schauen vielleicht findest du einen Bike Shop:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345137

Nach meinem wissen ist das eine Hol-niete oder eine ex Hol-niete
die sollte man bekommen Können beim Bike Shop z.B.
ausbohren wehre auch nicht das Problem nur das Werkzeug um die Niete ein zu setzen ist schwer zu bekommen.
wen du das Werkzeug und die Niete bekommen solltest und Hilfe brauchst kannst du gerne noch mal auf mich zurück kommen.

Da fällt mir was ein in der Auerfeld str. (nahe Rosenheimerplatz) gibt es eine Werkstadt namens East-side Garage der Besitzer heisst "Ernst Hennings" der macht eigentlich Alles ein sehr netter Kerl.
die reparieren da ganz sicher auch dein Canyon wen sie das Werkzeug haben wen nicht und du solltest es geliehen bekommen Helfen sie dir auch weiter.

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tongadiluna (20. August 2008)

Ich kann dir das gerne machen, allerdings von München bis Hannover...
Mein Tipp: Karrosseriewerkstatt.
Die sollten eigentlich diese Niete mit der entsprechenden Zange haben und dir gegen einen kleinen Obulus in die Kaffeekasse innerhalb von 2min geholfen haben.
Diese Niete ist nichts anderes, als eine Blindniete, die statt dem Stahlstift in der Mitte, ein Gewinde hat und die Zange eben nichts anderes, als eine Blindnietenzange mit Gewindedorn.
Da das Gewinde nicht größer, als M6 ist, kostet so eine Zange nicht die Welt (ca. 20,-).
Teuer wird es erst ab M8, da man dann schon entsprechende Hebel braucht.
Wenn du dir eine Niete besorgst (kann ich dir auch schicken), geht es auch ohne Zange und zwar so:
Alte Niete vorsichtig ausbohren und herausziehen (Vorsicht, dass sie dir nicht in den Rahmen fällt), Schlüsselschraube mit einer aufgedrehten Mutter mit Unterlegscheibe ( die Unterlegscheibe zwischen Niete und Mutter) in die Niete drehen, Niete in den Rahmen stecken (u.U. mit Hammer auf den Schlüsselschraubenkopf schlagen), Sclüsselschraube mit Knarre oder Schraubenschlüssel festhalten ,aufgedrehte Mutter gegen die Niete drehen und mit Schraubenschlüssel anziehen, bis du merkst, dass sich die Niete im Rahmen gespreizt hat.
Mutter bei festgehaltener Schlüsselschraube lösen und Schlüsselschraube herausdrehen.
Feddisch!


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2008)

Nur 20  ich wollte mir mal eine Kaufen da hat das ding 300 gekostet
Ps: die East side Garage macht auch Karosserie bau

LG Hopfer


----------



## robertmk (20. August 2008)

mhh das hört sich schon mal gut an  Für 20 würde ich so eine Zange kaufen und es selber machen, aber 300 wäre dann doch zu viel. Wo bekommt man den so eine Zange?

Meinst du so etwas? http://cgi.ebay.pl/Nietzange-Mutternset-169-tlg-Honsel-VNG255-360-K_W0QQitemZ360073921056QQihZ023QQcategoryZ77148QQcmdZViewItem

@hopfer:
East side Garage wäre ja schon mal eine Alternative.

Kennst jemand diesen Bike-Shop in der Leopoldstr.?


----------



## Tongadiluna (20. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Nur 20  ich wollte mir mal eine Kaufen da hat das ding 300 gekostet
> Ps: die East side Garage macht auch Karosserie bau
> 
> LG Hopfer



Das war dann wohl ein Universalteil, an dem du die Gewindegrößen tauschen kannst mit einer Scherenübersetzung.
Falls du einen Gewrbeschein besitzt oder jemanden kennst, der einen hat, stiefel `mal zur Firma Würth und frage nach einer einfachen Zange für M6 oder M5 (je nach dem, was du brauchst.) So sieht dieses Teil für M6 aus:
(Ich meine, 29,- dafür bezahlt zu haben)


----------



## Tongadiluna (20. August 2008)

robertmk schrieb:


> mhh das hört sich schon mal gut an  Für 20 würde ich so eine Zange kaufen und es selber machen, aber 300 wäre dann doch zu viel. Wo bekommt man den so eine Zange?
> 
> Meinst du so etwas? http://cgi.ebay.pl/Nietzange-Mutternset-169-tlg-Honsel-VNG255-360-K_W0QQitemZ360073921056QQihZ023QQcategoryZ77148QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Korrekt! Allerdings aufgrund der verschiedenen Zubehörartikel zu teuer.
Die Stahlnieten kannst du fürs Fahrrad schon alle vergessen und außer M5 und M6 brauchst du eh nix.


----------



## robertmk (20. August 2008)

Ich selber habe leider keinen Gewerbeschein ... Sowas muss aber auch ohne Gewerbeschein zu kriegen sein.


Davon abgesehen: WAS ist, wenn die alte Niete beim ausbohren in den Rahmen fällt? Dann kann ich das Tretlager ausbauen und die Niete suchen?


----------



## robertmk (20. August 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Korrekt! Allerdings aufgrund der verschiedenen Zubehörartikel zu teuer.
> Die Stahlnieten kannst du fürs Fahrrad schon alle vergessen und außer M5 und M6 brauchst du eh nix.



Ok, danke. Mir ging es erst mal um die Zange an sich


----------



## Tongadiluna (20. August 2008)

robertmk schrieb:


> Ich selber habe leider keinen Gewerbeschein ... Sowas muss aber auch ohne Gewerbeschein zu kriegen sein.
> 
> 
> Davon abgesehen: WAS ist, wenn die alte Niete beim ausbohren in den Rahmen fällt? Dann kann ich das Tretlager ausbauen und die Niete suchen?



So sieht`s wohl aus.
Die Gefahr ist zugegebenermaßen recht hoch.
Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du sie durch das Sattelstützenrohr wieder raus  oder aber du lebst mit einer halben Niete in deinem Rahmen.


----------



## Tongadiluna (20. August 2008)

Was mir übrigens gerade einfällt:
Bevor du dich ans Ausbohren machst, soltest du erst versuchen, das defekte Gewinde anhand eines passenden Gewindebohrers nachzuschneiden. Vielleicht ist noch genug " Fleisch" vorhanden und man kann nach dem Nachschneiden die Niete noch einmal nachziehen.
Ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (20. August 2008)

robertmk schrieb:


> mhh das hört sich schon mal gut an  Für 20 würde ich so eine Zange kaufen und es selber machen, aber 300 wäre dann doch zu viel. Wo bekommt man den so eine Zange?
> 
> Meinst du so etwas? http://cgi.ebay.pl/Nietzange-Mutternset-169-tlg-Honsel-VNG255-360-K_W0QQitemZ360073921056QQihZ023QQcategoryZ77148QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



kannst du auch bei jedem vw händler oder karosseriebauer anziehen lassen, die haben soclhe zangen und können auch noch evtl. das gewinde nachschneiden das kommt nicht so teuer


----------



## robertmk (20. August 2008)

@Tongadiluna
Gute Idee. Werde ich vorher ausprobieren.

Werde mich die nächste Woche mal auf die Suche nach so einer Zange bzw. einem Händler machen. DANKE Euch allen. Werden dann mal berichten, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (21. August 2008)

Du hast doch auf den Rahmen noch Garantie, oder?

Selbst wenn Du die Schraube versehentlich schräg eingeschraubt hast, würde ich mich erstmal vertrauensvoll an Canyon wenden.
Denn: wenn Du den Schaden bei einem Local beheben lässt und irgendetwas schiefgeht, stehst du mit dem kaputten Rahmen ziemlich alleine da.

Klar, das Einschicken ist etwas lästig. Aber wenn Du damit weitere 4-5 Jahre Garantie für den Rahmen erhalten kannst, wäre es den Aufwand meiner Ansicht nach wert.
Ruf doch erstmal in Koblenz an und erkundige Dich, was die Werkstatt dazu sagt.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Yossarian (21. August 2008)

Du kannst es auch mal damit probieren:

http://www.boellhoff.de/web/web.nsf...tionen_gewindetechnik_helicoil_reparatur.html


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. August 2008)

Hallo, Helicoil an dieser Stelle würde keinen Sinn machen, den die Blindnietmutter dreht sich ja mit, wie er geschrieben hat. Dann steckt das Helicoil zur Hälfte drin und dann geht gar nix mehr, weil sich die Nietmutter mitdreht. Dann versuchen zu Bohren wäre nicht mehr so lustig.
Raus mit der Mutter und ne Neue rein, ist eine Arbeit von 5min.


----------



## robertmk (21. August 2008)

@punkrockhamburg:
Ja eigentlich schon - habe das Rad im März 2007 bekommen. Ich ruf mal bei Canyon an, ob ich dadurch Garantie verliere.

@Yossarian:
Die komplette Blindietmutter dreht sich ja mit, daher reicht leider die Gewindereparatur nicht aus.

@lipper-zipfel
Das wäre wirklich das einfachste. Will aber erst mal klären, wie das mit der Garantie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (21. August 2008)

Geh zum Karrosseriebauer die haben
dafür so Popnietzangen in übergröße,
mußte nur vorher sauber ausbohren.
Mach das lieber selber bevor der Karosseriebauer anfängt mit seinem 
Bohrer im Rahmen rumzuhebeln, die
sind so dünne Rahmen nicht gewohnt ;-)


----------



## Peter K (21. August 2008)

robertmk schrieb:


> @punkrockhamburg:
> Ja eigentlich schon - habe das Rad im März 2007 bekommen. Ich ruf mal bei Canyon an, ob ich dadurch Garantie verliere.
> 
> @Yossarian:
> ...



Wer hat denn die Schraube am Flaschenhalter schräg reingemurkst ? Canyon oder du ??


----------



## robertmk (21. August 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die Schraube am Flaschenhalter schräg reingemurkst ? Canyon oder du ??



Naja wenn da war ich das wohl, denn ich habe den Flaschenhalter befestigt! Aber um eine Schraube schräg einzuschrauben, benötigt man schon etwas Kraft und ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich sie normal eingeschraubt habe. Bin generell immer sehr vorsichtig, mit solchen Sachen - kurz gesagt, dass wäre mir mit Sicherheit aufgefallen.

Habe Canyon mal ne Mail geschickt und warte auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Schluckspecht (22. August 2008)

hallo robertmk,

lustig, dich hier zu treffen.
Hab heute mal bei supercycles nachgefragt als ich mein laufrad abgeholt habe, die hätten wohl das werkzeug und die lust, das zu machen.
Vielleicht wär das ja was........

Ansonsten nen schönen bike-urlaub. evtl. sieht man sich ja beim biken. ich melde mich mal die tage bei dir.

servus

schluckspecht aka robert


----------



## robertmk (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

da bin ich wieder. Habe mir Canyon gesprochen: Die Reparatur ging auf Garantie und ich habe denen mein Rad vorbei gebracht  Habe das ganze mit nem kleinen Ausflug nach Trier verbunden  War ich ja schon lange nicht mehr.

Achso für die, die es interessiert. Als ich im Baumarkt war, habe ich mal geguckt: Die haben Blindnietmuttern-Zangen (M4,M5,M6) für 40 da. Also nichts mit 300!

Schönen Gruß
Robert


----------

